# Friday Nite



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Wonderin what the entertainment is for friday nite? Will dennis do his version of inagotadaveda? or he and john do select acts from romeo and juliet?Will anyone do a dramatic reading of SB288? was wonderin what goin on? Is it worth the drive up on friday. one thing for sure if you want wolf wizz you best get there early.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Have looked at this and not one knows whats up for friday nite? is anyone going?


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

You forget- some of us work during the day!

I won't be up until Saturday morning. Emily has a Regional Track Meet and I have to get the rest of my fur together.

See you Saturday!

John


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

that work thing does get in the way. most of the time dennis finds time to give me some grief. he must be out trying to find some ground wire.

Im thinken saturday will be the best for me also. see you there.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

gilgetter said:


> Wonderin what the entertainment is for friday nite? Will dennis do his version of inagotadaveda? or he and john do select acts from romeo and juliet?Will anyone do a dramatic reading of SB288? was wonderin what goin on? Is it worth the drive up on friday. one thing for sure if you want wolf wizz you best get there early.


 Inagodadavida. Iron butterfly hadn't even started collecting money on that song before I was born, Gramps.






I, lord willing (lol), and the missus will be sitting back and working on a gallon of applepie I made up special for the occasion Friday nite. You, and anyone else, is welcome to come on over to the campfire and spin yarns about the huge alpha male wolves we're all gonna take this year. 

If that don't get ya chuckling, Melinda will tell ya about her past year of beating me at trapping. That shouldn't be missed. She never lets the truth get in the way of a good story. 

2014 Ballot: YES for Conservation. No for Out Of State Money!!!


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

That you even knew who the iron butterfly was. that was the last concert I went to before I went in the army, at the student union in ann arbor no less. what was i thinken.

Well Ill toss the bedrole in the truck. I hate to miss a good story, true or not.

Used to be you could count on Mark to keep thing going. I miss that old guy

Is banjo commin?


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

He may. We'll see. We can practice telling lies til he does. Then we'll put them to music.

2014 Ballot: YES for Conservation. No for Out Of State Money!!!


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Well did the song turn back into In The Garden if Eden after the pie?

Griff

korthals Ugly Dog Owner


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

griffondog said:


> Well did the song turn back into In The Garden if Eden after the pie?
> 
> Griff
> 
> korthals Ugly Dog Owner


Did a version of Baby its cold outside. and a a selection of cole porter tunes

IF you have not left for evart yet Take a coat, and rain gear. ITS COLD.

I talked all I needed to, and spent my money, done till august.


----------

